# Italy



## OrlUberOffDriver

94 years of age Fiorenzo called the state Police: 
"I am alone, will you come and have a drink?"









May he live to be 100!


----------



## mbd

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 94 years of age Fiorenzo called the state Police:
> "I am alone, will you come and have a drink?"
> View attachment 538689
> 
> 
> May he live to be 100!


Usually they do, after the Nipponese. Nipponese people hold the first place.


----------



## tohunt4me

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 94 years of age Fiorenzo called the state Police:
> "I am alone, will you come and have a drink?"
> View attachment 538689
> 
> 
> May he live to be 100!


I HOPE SOMEONE WENT TO DRINK WITH HIM !

A 94 year old who drinks

MUST HAVE GREAT STORIES !


----------



## Lissetti

Equivalente italiano di una bottiglia Genie. Dopo tre drink i tuoi sogni diventano realtà.

&#128541;


----------



## Uber's Guber

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 94 years of age Fiorenzo called the state Police:
> "I am alone, will you come and have a drink?"


Typical day in Italy. :smiles: 
_Prendi un bicchiere!!_


----------



## Lissetti

Una giornata tipo in Italia è probabilmente simile a una giornata tipo in Irlanda
:roflmao: 🍀


----------



## UberBastid

I would be there in minutes.
'What kind of wine you like buddy?"


----------



## Lissetti

Buongiorno autisti di rideshare Paisano! Vieni a chattare con noi. Sì, Paisano è una parola americana. Questo è un gergo per connazionali.

Fáilte go dtí mo theaghlach in Éirinn freisin. An bhfuil rideshare in Éirinn? Fáilte ar bith roimh an gcomhrá


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

tohunt4me said:


> I HOPE SOMEONE WENT TO DRINK WITH HIM !


indeed they did!
It were the USA they would have come gun drawn and taken to jail for abuse of 911 system.


----------



## Lissetti

Dov'è un @Another Uber Driver


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Lissetti said:


> Una giornata tipo in Italia è probabilmente simile a una giornata tipo in Irlanda
> :roflmao: &#127808;


In Irlanda beveno la birra verde...noi sempre rosso...vino rosso dall'umbria!


----------



## Lissetti

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> In Irlanda beveno la birra verde...noi sempre rosso...vino rosso dall'umbria!












Il mio bisnonno è di Derry, Irlanda


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Lissetti said:


> Buongiorno autisti di rideshare _*Paisano*_! Vieni a chattare con noi. Sì, Paisano è una parola americana. Questo è un gergo per connazionali.
> 
> Fáilte go dtí mo theaghlach in Éirinn freisin. An bhfuil rideshare in Éirinn? Fáilte ar bith roimh an gcomhrá


Paisano is the Americanized word...the Italian spelling is: Paesano. Paese=village added "no" at the end for "of" thus Paesano = of the village


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Lissetti said:


> Dov'è un @Another Uber Driver


_Ci songo; ai vostri servizi............................_



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> In Irlanda beveno la birra verde...noi sempre rosso...vino rosso dall'umbria!


_Non si beve la birra verde in Irlandia. Quelle sono sciochezze americane._


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Another Uber Driver said:


> _ Quelle sono sciochezze americane._


Davvero!!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 540489
> 
> 
> Il mio bisnonno è di Derry, Irlanda


This is just reminding me that we had no st pats day celebration in the city of Chicago it's a big deal
There's surges all day long all over the city. The weekend night of Halloween is also like that
Now it's New Year's Eve and I don't have a promo showing for uber. 
2020 has been a real bummer with all of those holidays (the 3 $500 days) destroyed
I can't wait for 2021 even though st pats will probably be screwed too
Hopefully this will all be over by summer.
At least we didn't lose @Lissetti &#128536;


----------



## Lissetti

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This is just reminding me that we had no st pats day celebration in the city of Chicago it's a big deal
> There's surges all day long all over the city. The weekend night of Halloween is also like that
> Now it's New Year's Eve and I don't have a promo showing for uber.
> 2020 has been a real bummer with all of those holidays (the 3 $500 days) destroyed
> I can't wait for 2021 even though st pats will probably be screwed too
> Hopefully this will all be over by summer.
> At least we didn't lose @Lissetti &#128536;


Thank you. Its been a rough battle. Shout out to my Paisans across the pond who were the first European nation ravaged by this virus. When Italy went into a full country shut down, you know it devastated their economy, since tourism is a huge part of it. I never thought I would see the day when America shut down too. Even 911 couldn't shut down America but a virus did.

As for Rideshare, I think its pretty much done. Even before the pandemic, Uber and Lyft started killing the industry when they began only making it profitable for themselves. Rate cuts, loss of multipliers, and constantly thinking of new ways for the pax to easily get a driver deactivated.

St. Paddy's is big even where I live. That's the day everyone wants to be Irish. I used to bring in bank even in Seattle on St. Paddy's, and prayed the whole night no one vomited in my car. All that green food coloring in festive food and drink would be very difficult to remove from carpet and seats. Luckily for me in my 3 years driving, no one ever threw up in my car. (Although I will admit I was a bit intimidating if they acted like they were about to.)

But the end for me was February 2019, when Uber killed Multipliers for good, right in the middle of a record snow storm, and then repeatedly sent me messages that my community needs me to get out there and transport people. After that I only turned on the app occasionally when I was commuting to and from my day job. Now we are work from home so.....



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Paisano is the Americanized word...the Italian spelling is: Paesano. Paese=village added "no" at the end for "of" thus Paesano = of the village


In Brooklyn, where I learned Italian, from Italian Americans, its how we spell it. Much of the Italian we speak in Brooklyn is influenced with Americanisms. Italiaglish is what I call it. :roflmao:

We haven't had a native speaker in my family since before I was born, since my family came to America in 1863.

I was hoping the real Italian folks in Italy reading this wouldn't be able to take it anymore and create accounts to correct my Italiaglish. &#128513;



Lissetti said:


> Fáilte go dtí mo theaghlach in Éirinn freisin. An bhfuil rideshare in Éirinn? Fáilte ar bith roimh an gcomhrá


This was also a request to the Gaelic committee in Ireland.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Lissetti said:


> Buongiorno autisti di rideshare Paisano! Vieni a chattare con noi. Sì, Paisano è una parola americana. Questo è un gergo per connazionali.
> 
> Fáilte go dtí mo theaghlach in Éirinn freisin. An bhfuil rideshare in Éirinn? Fáilte ar bith roimh an gcomhrá


Not a clue as to what you said. Regardless, you gotta' love an Italian speaking badger! &#128521;


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> you gotta' love an Italian speaking badger!


Qeulla tassa non è la sola che parla italiano a questo foro.  Allora ci sono due italoparlanti qui a questo foro. Non songo tasso io.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> indeed they did!
> It were the USA they would have come gun drawn and taken to jail for abuse of 911 system.
> View attachment 540485


I imagine the cops got plastered and invited Fiorenzo to hoon around in the patrol car. Happy days.

.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Another Uber Driver said:


> Qeulla tassa non è la sola che parla italiano a questo foro. Allora ci sono due italoparlanti qui a questo foro. Non songo tasso io.


I agree!


----------



## UberBastid

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Not a clue as to what you said. Regardless, you gotta' love an Italian speaking badger! &#128521;


I wonder ... does an Italian badger use its front paws a lot when it talks?


----------



## Lissetti

Hell even the landscaping is influenced when an Italian is around. :biggrin:


----------

